

Sailthru 2012 Annual Report - The Power of Smart Data - nicoslepicos
https://www.sailthru.com/2012
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/02/11/why-user-recommendation-engine-sailthru-just-raised-19-million/
======
aaronjg
I have a problem when companies start claiming personalization to this extreme
level. How can they claim that they know that an individual "Gets bored and
checks email at 4pm."

They are able to look at their customers and see when they open emails, even
report on the average time, but people are so much more noisy than they make
it seem.

It's interesting that this attitude of pinning customers to a specific thing
is so ingrained in their mentality that they bucket their customers: Johnson
only ever drinks water, Aubrey rides his bike every day, rain or shine.

In reality people are complex and multifaceted, and it is important to
acknowledge this when marketing to them.

------
nicoslepicos
Here's some coverage of the story that gives more explanation on what Smart
Data's all about, and the recent raise from Benchmark:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/02/11/why-user-
recommendati...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/02/11/why-user-
recommendation-engine-sailthru-just-raised-19-million/)

techcrunch.com/2013/02/11/sailthru-19m-benchmark-gurley/

------
shalintj
Would love to read some case studies around it... URLs?

